# ECRC April 4th Tournament



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Saturday April 4th, 2009
The second venue for the 2009 tournament series will be at the Paradise Bar & Grill in Pensacola Beach, Florida.
New members are welcome and can sign up at check-in.
The tournament check-in location has CHANGED. It will be from 5:00am to 5:30am at our tournament sponsor's shop Hot Spots Bait & Tackle in Gulf Breeze, check-in is mandatory. After check-in, teams will be allowed to launch from Oriole, Woodlawn, or Shoreline boat launches. Launch time will be 6:30am. Click on the April 4th TOURNAMENT button for directions from the website.
All of our standard tournament guidelines will be followed for the tournament. Please click on the 2009 SEASON INFORMATION button from the website if you are not familiar with the guidelines.
All teams wishing to weigh-in fish are to be at the Paradise Bar & Grill dock, arriving by boat, no later than 3:00pm. Weigh-in will begin at 3:15pm. We encourage everyone to come participate in the festivities even if you don't have any fish to weigh in. Paradise Bar & Grill will be providing ECRC members with a free buffet, music, and cheep beer all afternoon long. 
Prizes will be given out by our club sponsors Ships Chandler, No Doubt Fish Rule, Guideline Sunglasses and by our tournament sponsors Edgewater Marine, Paradise Bar & Grill and Hot Spots Tackle.
Don't forget to bring cash if you want to participate in the Elite Series (Calcutta). See you Saturday!

Again I apologize for what happened last weekend toall theteams that came and sat in the rain with us last Saturday morning hoping to get out just to be denied and turned back home. We learned somevaluable lessons from the whole experience and have made proper steps to make sure the same thing is prevented in the future. 

CONTACT ECRC STAFF FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION. 

Jim 850-450-4298 or Mike 850-699-2553


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

jimmy,

curtis and i will be there. glad to see the meeting at hot spots instead of wally-world. good call.

cheers.

drew


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Chad and I are in!


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike and I are in


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish I didn't have to work and move. I would be there.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm on a shutdown over in Pascagoula. SO I will not be able to make it. But Dawna has picked her a partner and will be Captain'ing her first ever Redfish tournament without me in her way!!!

Good luck to everyone and be safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

